# Smoking a whole chicken with ribs



## blinddogsmoking (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm going to be smoking a couple racks of ribs today on my MES 30, and thought I would through a whole chicken on as well. I normally smoke ribs at 225. I know chicken can cook at higher temps but I don't want to raise the temp too much on the ribs. So my question is if I cook the chicken at 225 how long should it take to finish? Also is there any downside to cooking a chicken at 225? Thanks


----------



## zimq (Jun 16, 2012)

Your white meat will dry out. I usually do my cluck cluck at 275-300 . 

Zim-Q


Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## austinl (Jun 16, 2012)

I do whole chickens at lower temps like that and they usually take 4.5-5 hours.  I've never had any dry out but I would suggest not to even bother checking the temp until at least 4 hours in because as soon as you puncture the skin you will begin to loose some juices especially if you start with the breast which most people put down creating a drain hole of sorts, lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2012)

I smoke Chicken at 225* all the time, however I always Brine and have never had any dry meat. An 8 Lb Roaster will go between 4-5 hours. If you like to eat the Skin, pull the bird when the IT hits 150-155 in the Breast and go in a 425*F oven to crisp the skin and take the IT to the finished 165*F. Good luck...JJ


----------



## austinl (Jun 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I smoke Chicken at 225* all the time, however I always Brine and have never had any dry meat. An 8 Lb Roaster will go between 4-5 hours. If you like to eat the Skin, pull the bird when the IT hits 150-155 in the Breast and go in a 425*F oven to crisp the skin and take the IT to the finished 165*F. Good luck...JJ


Got two brining in the fridge right now


----------



## blinddogsmoking (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! I ended up just doing the ribs tonight. I'm going to throw the chicken in tomorrow.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 17, 2012)

Low Slow chicken is a real treat if you do it right. Brine and cook it between 220 & 230 for 3-5 hrs. depending on size of bird, it is sooooo melt in your mouth tender and juicy, you will love it!

I have even taken to skinning whole chickens so the rub sits right on the meat, and between the brine and the rub they come out really good. If you skin the whole bird, I do suggest spritzing it 1x per hour just too keep the outer layer on the breast from getting dry, other than that it stays really moist!


----------

